# Weak Moment in the NC Life



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm having a weak moment today. I want to friend ex on FB and I know that is a no no. I miss what was, my fantasy.

Here I am coasting along, enjoying my days, going to school, making new friends and then it hits. I miss whatever it was, whatever you want to call it. 

I am meeting men but none of them appeal to me because it's me not them, well in some cases anyway. 

Today, this morning, I want to friend him. To have his humor back in my life, to have him back in my life.

This too shall pass. Yeah like gallstones but it will pass.

I'm just having a weak moment.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Be strong, girl. Don't do it.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you DanF. I'm hanging tough but hanging.
WILL NOT DO IT. Mantra of the day.


----------



## Limping (Oct 5, 2011)

Thinking of you Sparkles. Stay strong and just remember where it led the first time.

Bill


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Limping, no where it led the first time was nirvana, where it ended up was in the pits of hell.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Gee Dean:
Drink your coffee and thanks for the empathy. LOL

PS: Color is great and can be fun. Makes everything look fresh and proud.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Sparkles, don't do it. Go to your safe place, wherever that is. I'm guessing you have many.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

homemaker:
You're so right, I do have many and I'm tackling them all.
And this is one of them!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

THINK THINK THINK before you take a step backwards! Think about how your marriage was at the end, that is who your ex currently is, the guy you married is many years back down the road. If you contact the ex you are contacting the current version, the one that hurt you, the one that screwed it all up. You are not contacting that guy from years ago that you fell in love with and miss, that man is long long gone, don't confuse the two, it will only end in pain and disappointment for you.

Stay off facebook! Avoid the temptation!


----------



## waroftheroses (Dec 30, 2011)

Sparkles....

I truly hope you can stay strong....and I send you cyber 'stardust' for strength (ha ha)....Your story which I have creeped and read in my darkest hours helped beyond belief...

Take care and best wishes...x


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Everyone:

Thank you, thank you for your strong words, it helped immensely. I didn't do it and I won't.

It passed, that craziness. Such insanity! 

Cooper: you were so right, I was looking at the first five years not the last 4. Tore the rose colored glasses off. Thank you so much.

waroftheroses: oh those posts were painful. I'm grateful that what I lived through helped you and I enjoyed the stardust.

I STAYED STRONG. 

Again, thank you so much for caring enough to write. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sparkles glad to read you stayed true to yourself and did what was best for you. You are an inspiration for doing what we need to do and keeping it moving forward. Continue to stay strong and be well. I will pray for you and ask that you pray for me. We are almost there and only suffering a minor bump on the road to happiness.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

hesnothappy:
You are in my prayers, all of us.
This is tough, isn't it? But I guess when the dust settles, we will, all, find out that we have changed and grown.
Life, you gotta love it. Ups, downs and in be-tweens.
I love (not) the snapshots that flash through my mind, aha moments. Some I could do without.

Let's be brave and sometimes: Fake it til we make it. Smile.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning Sparkles....I am in...Fake it till we make it ;o) Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey spark Good Day... i loved that you stayed firm thanks for sharing with us and the most wonderful thing you stayed in touch  Regards


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hooray for the BS's! Strong as the earth. That's us. Now to school, love to you all.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wish you a great day at your school  God Bless


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

It WILL get better. Sorry you had a down day. Just remember, you don't miss him, you miss who he was. When I started to think I missed him I reminded myself of all the horrible things he'd done and said and manipulated and mourned what I thought I had. Then I stepped over those remains of my shattered heart and carried on, rebuilding little by little.


----------

